# new to chukar hunting



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

im new to chukar ive never been is there anyone out there that would be willing to take me out for a hunt sometime i live in logan but am willing to travel please let me know thanks im not afraid to do some walking i know thats what ill have to do thanks in advance


----------



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

man isnt anybody looking for a hunting partner for chukar would love to do it just dont know where to go or anything about the birds any help would be great thanks


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

You need to look for places that are steep with a decent amount of elevation to them. Look for cheat grass, cliffs, sagebrush etc.. Hunt along the ridges and the ravines. The best thing to do is to get out and trial by fire. This time of year when there is snow on the hill look to South and West facing slopes where the snow will not be as deep and the birds can catch some sun. Earlier in the year when its still hot find water in areas that have the kind of topography I mentioned earlier. I will PM you with an area I have never hunted but heard them while camping. From Logan you may consider taking the drive and look for them.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Chukars are notorious for hanging in rock outcrops at the very top of the steepest, nastiest part of any mountain. But always keep an eye out for tracks down low. Especially this time of year. You may have your sights on a big shale slide halfway up a mountain and run into a flock on the road driving up.Watch for hawks diving down. They will help you spot flocks and generally a covey will hold better when the hawks have been harassing them. Look for poop. That will tell you where they roost and hang out. The DWR and a lot of regular folks plant birds every year. If a spot looks good, check it out. Places that have no birds one year may be loaded the next year. Thats what makes them fun to hunt and a very worthy trophy any time you get them. And they are tasty!!


----------



## JackandAllie (Sep 29, 2010)

I would be more than happy to go with you, but this is my first year also I haven't found them. It would be nice to have someone to hunt with. I have to beg my brother and dad to go. I did see them one time, but when I went back there was no sign


----------

